# Haut-parleur qui vibre sur iMac G3



## Mystic Moon (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde

J'ai un Mac G3, OS 9.1 et j'ai un problème avec un de mes haut-parleurs : lorsque j'écoute de la musique, un côté vibre, comme s'il s'était détaché de son support, et plus j'augmente le volume, plus ils vibre.
Ca donne une sorte de vibrement pas très agréable à entendre quand on écoute de la musique :mouais:
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour arrêter ce "vrrr" ça serait bien !  parce que dorénavant je suis obligée de mettre un casque pour écouter de la musique, et c'est pas super ! 
PS : j'ai essayé avec un petit bout de bois de caler le haut-parleur et effectivement il arrête son petit "vrr" c'est pour ça que je pense qu'il a du se détacher de l'endroit où il était fixé.
Voila
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider !  
Merci d'avance !


----------



## CLAY (5 Novembre 2005)

Mystic Moon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> J'ai un Mac G3, OS 9.1 et j'ai un problème avec un de mes haut-parleurs : lorsque j'écoute de la musique, un côté vibre, comme s'il s'était détaché de son support, et plus j'augmente le volume, plus ils vibre.
> Ca donne une sorte de vibrement pas très agréable à entendre quand on écoute de la musique :mouais:
> ...



c pa gagné


----------



## Mystic Moon (5 Novembre 2005)

LOL Merci. 
Mais à mon avis, il faudrait que je puisse ouvrir le petit cache qu'il y a devant le haut-parleur pour voir si on ne peut pas le refixer. Mais ça, je ne sais pas comment le faire parce que ça m'a l'air assez bien fixé...:hein: 
Enfin... ceux qui savent comment faire sont les bienvenus !


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2005)

Tu as essayé en ouvrant le panneau latéral du Mac et en allant voir déjà comment il est installé, ce haut-parleur ?


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 Novembre 2005)

Non, je ne l'ai pas essayé, et puis je ne pense pas savoir comment faire pour ouvrir le panneau latéral :rose:
Mais j'aimerai juste qu'une personne puisse m'expliquer comment enlever les caches devant les haut-parleurs, pour voir si on ne peut pas, déja comme ça, arrêter de les faire vibrer.


----------



## Berry (6 Novembre 2005)

le mieux pour accéder aux hauts parleurs est de mettre l'iMac sur le dos, d'enlever les 4 vis et d'enlever ce capot en plastique
tu en as pour 5 minutes


----------



## Gimli510 (6 Novembre 2005)

Sinon, tu peux prendre des enceintes externes, on en trouve pour presque rien.


----------

